# Fix up an '04?



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Have u guys looked at this GTO http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290100268188&fromMakeTrack=true
looks like an easy fix up for its price. Anyone have thoughts? says the airbags are with it, never installed airbags is it hard?
Input is appreciated.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Could be easy... however... Visable damage is only the tip of the iceberg. The entire front end could be twisted (expensive). I'd like to see it in person to give it a once over though. Be careful bro!


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ya no kidding.... I've been emailing the guy alot about the car. The chassis is straight. The front clip and the front right rail need work, but IDK what that intales? these new cars aren't like the old ones where all you needed was a sludge hammer and some muscle.
Does anyone know what it takes to instal airbags? never even worked on a car that had them...
Thanks guys,
Tim


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Put this in to perspective 10K for a salvaged title car..

Add up the cost to get the front clip shipping etc, paint. Hopefully there will be no motor issues....

2004's or going for what, mid to high teens?

If the car was totaled the insurance company found it took too much to get it back on the road.

Just off the top of my head, to get all the parts paint etc and get the car looking pretty good. I would think adding another 5-7K to get it up to snuff would bring the investment in this car to about 17K or so.

Even If I am off by a few grand... to spend that much on the car and then all the time and cash to get it on the road, I would think buying a used one for about the same price as a salvaged one fixed up would be a wiser move.

I am not in the business of putting cars back together but IMO if you add it all up and compare to a used one in good shape why spend the time and money on a salvaged one... at 10K? 

I don't see it but thats just me.*


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

looking at those pics the front end is pushed over. See the way the hood is over the fender? It needs a frame machine. My '04 was hit. Luckly I do that sort of thing. In Jan. of '05 it cost around 5g's in parts not including labor. The insurance co. wrote it for 11,000.00 . It's not something you can do at home. My damage was similar but not swayed over like that. Getting new parts takes forever for these things. the airbags were simple just make sure you get seat belt retentioners and the modules.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

From what you guys have said, and from looking at the front of the car I came to the same thing. I don't think I'll save any money buying the car, unless I can do all the labor myself, and the front of the car is swayed so I can't. Sucks though... I can't seem to find an '04 Yellow/black M6 for my life.


----------

